# CDRP: UFC.ca lost to UFC.com (1 Viewing)



## RedRider (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm a big ufc fan and I was doing some research when I stumbled across this

http://www.resolutioncanada.ca/rescms/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Decision-ufc.ca_.pdf

I had no idea ufc.ca was lost in a dispute with ufc.com

_[Updated by Moderator]: Added "CDRP:" preface to subject for easier reading/locating._


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 4, 2020)

That was like 10-15 years ago, right?


----------



## FM__ (Dec 4, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> That was like 10-15 years ago, right?


The document linked above says 2015.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 4, 2020)

FM said:
			
		

> The document linked above says 2015.



Nope, just checked and it was a decision from 2010.


----------



## FM__ (Dec 4, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Nope, just checked and it was a decision from 2010.



You're right, I'm not quite sure why I just checked the filename, lol.


----------



## FM__ (Dec 7, 2020)

I added "CDRP:" preface to subject for easier reading/locating.


----------

